# suitable riparium plants



## krazypara3165 (12 Nov 2013)

I have recently acquired some shower caddy pots so I would like to set up some riparium plants growing emmersed out of the top of my discus tank.

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendation for plants?

the water will be kept at around 28 degrees.

Ideally im looking for south american species but at the end of the day im not too fussy


cheers,


----------



## dw1305 (12 Nov 2013)

Hi all,
Have a look at "hydrophyte"'s riparium threads. A few easy ones to grow and find that are S. American would be _Spathiphyllum "_Peace Lily_"_, any of the _Maranta_ spp. "Prayer plant" and the Maiden-hair ferns (_Adiantum spp_) that a lot of people have used.

If it is a big tank how about a Swiss-Cheese plant (_Monstera delicosa_), for a 70's retro look.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rich Jackson (12 Nov 2013)

Sorry to hijack this thread but how big a tank are you talking for Swiss cheese plant? And how would be best way to plant


----------



## Samuran (12 Nov 2013)

Echinodorus's?


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2013)

Any plant... all hygrophilas, anubias, echinodorus, basically anything you want to try..


----------



## TOO (12 Nov 2013)

ghostsword said:


> Any plant... all hygrophilas, anubias, echinodorus, basically anything you want to try..


 
Agree, with the caution that not all plants adjust equally well to European room humidity. Since the OP wants to grow them out of the tank I am assuming that this will be the case here. Personally, I have grown Hydrocotyle "tripartita" and Bacopa in room humidity with no problem. I am sure others will work well too.

Thomas


----------



## krazypara3165 (12 Nov 2013)

cheers gents!


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2013)

TOO said:


> Agree, with the caution that not all plants adjust equally well to European room humidity. Since the OP wants to grow them out of the tank I am assuming that this will be the case here. Personally, I have grown Hydrocotyle "tripartita" and Bacopa in room humidity with no problem. I am sure others will work well too.
> 
> Thomas




I have grown all of the above in my home tank, in London..


----------



## foxfish (12 Nov 2013)

Quite a few really


----------



## TOO (12 Nov 2013)

ghostsword said:


> I have grown all of the above in my home tank, in London..


 
Wow, that definitely expands the range. Good to know.

Thomas


----------



## sa80mark (12 Nov 2013)

foxfish said:


> Quite a few really




Very nice foxfish, what are the 2 plants at the rear right ?


----------



## foxfish (13 Nov 2013)

Right hand side are peace lily in two different flower colours & a spider plant. On the left are peace lily, ficus, & various ferns, to be honest I change them around quite a bit.


----------



## sa80mark (13 Nov 2013)

Thank you


----------



## dw1305 (13 Nov 2013)

Hi all,
I can name a few more of "Foxfish"'s plants, the frilly fern at the front left is _Nephrolepis_ (Boston Fern), the Fig is a small leaved form of _Ficus benjamina,_ and probably _F. benjamina_ 'Natasja'. The less frilly fern looks like a _Polystichum. _


Rich Jackson said:


> hijack this thread but how big a tank are you talking for Swiss cheese plant? And how would be best way to plant


 You don't really need a huge tank if you have enough room a long side the tank. The easiest option is to start with it potted and then just feed the aerial roots into the tank < Crazy Killi Tank>. Once it has a few roots in the tank you can cut the plant off at the pot end and it will carry on quite happily. I know I've posted this link before, but have a look here as well:<Indoor plants for water purification and nitrate reduction in aquariums «  tuncalik.com – Natural Aquariums and Sustainable Life>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sa80mark (13 Nov 2013)

Thanks darrel, very helpful and nice links to ive not come across them ones


----------



## krazypara3165 (13 Nov 2013)

Brilliant stuff. ive ordered a few plants to keep me going for a little while until i do my full rescape


----------



## Ravenswing (17 Nov 2013)

Take look of this: 	  Houseplant Hydroculture - Plant List	. Amazing list of plants that can be grown emersed or/and hydroculture.


----------

